# Finally in the US shooting motocross again….



## EIngerson (Jun 29, 2015)

Man, did I ever miss this. 

1. Dean Wilson back on the bike and looking good.



Dean Wilson by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr

2.



496-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr

3. Artsy fartsy edit



316-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks! I have a blast shooting motocross.


----------



## Jasii (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice well timed shots, in the thick of action as they say. 
what glass were you shooting with?
tfs.
Jasii


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice shots! #2 and #3 are both nice shots. I like the action poses. Processing on #3 looks very new and modern.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, Jasii, it's a 5D MK III with the 70-200 F4L. I'll never get rid of the copy I have. It's amazing.


----------



## Jasii (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks 


EIngerson said:


> Thanks guys, Jasii, it's a 5D MK III with the 70-200 F4L. I'll never get rid of the copy I have. It's amazing.


It sure looks like one, no arguments at all.... n thank you for the revertal.


----------



## ratssass (Jun 30, 2015)

Welcome home,Eric.....Great stuff!!!...stationed in the states or retired???...or non of my business??...lol


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

Top class photography is all I'll say!


----------



## RDenhardt (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 30, 2015)

#1 & #3 are classic Eric. Welcome home Marine.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks all!!! Ratsass, stationed. Enjoying California while I have a rich uncle as my sugar-daddy. lol


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 2, 2015)

great shots


----------



## DBA (Jul 9, 2015)

Have you been to Lake Elsinore yet?


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 9, 2015)

DBA said:


> Have you been to Lake Elsinore yet?




Not since I've been back. The place has been looking good though.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for your service first and foremost.  now on to business,  great captures. i really like the processing on # 3


----------



## kathyt (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome shots Eric!


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Kathy!! I mean….stranger. lol


----------



## terri (Jul 10, 2015)

Welcome back!!   Nice series!


----------



## DBA (Jul 10, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been to Lake Elsinore yet?
> ...


Yeah stopped in there for the first time the other week, got some great stuff. You California guys have it to nice with all these tracks so close together.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 10, 2015)

DBA said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...




No complaints from me. lol


----------



## kathyt (Jul 16, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> Thanks Kathy!! I mean….stranger. lol


I know. I have been really busy. My career has taken off on a mind of its own. I am loving it though.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 16, 2015)

kathyt said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kathy!! I mean….stranger. lol
> ...



That's awesome!! Glad to hear.


----------

